
Safe Redis queues using Haskell dependent types - runeks
https://medium.com/@zyxoas/abusing-haskell-dependent-types-to-make-redis-queues-safer-cc31db943b6c
======
whatnotests
Can we collectively move on from single character variable names?

The code examples are full of variables like "q" "a" and "v" \-- it slows down
everything as we must grok the surrounding statements like some kind of
Rosetta Stone to interpret what "a" could possibly be in this context.

Please fix it.

